# I'm... addicted...



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

I want more hedgies! :cries:

More, more, more! More sweet, grumpy, narcoleptic balls of quills please!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I hear ya lol  I could go for at least one to twenty more. Maybe one day, I have to be happy with two right now though lol


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

I want more too!! 

I want three someday! Maybe if I ever get a boy and a girl from a breeders with excellent linages, I'd try breeding one time and keep one of the hoglets :lol: I doubt that will ever happen though. I will much more likely adopt a bunch of rescues someday instead 

One is fine for me though...... for now :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: They are addictive! You can always become a rescue station! Then, even if you don't keep the hedgies, you could foster them.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, gosh, me too! I'll probably end up being a small animals foster mommy. I love hedgies sooo much! But I also wouldn't mind fostering rats or certain types of lizards.


----------

